# 2011 Nissan Sentra PLEASE HELP



## Hainesk (Jul 20, 2016)

This is hard to put into words exactly what my vehicle is doing, but i will try. The last 5 months my car has gone from randomly shutting off when coming to a stop, to having my VDC light and traction control light coming on at the same time... It still shuts off, just not as often. When those two lights come on, my RPMS rev too high, and sometimes to low. When my RPMs get above the 2 my car starts to shake and kind of jump. I have videos to better explain. The two lights come on randomly, but now more often than before. This makes my car extremely difficult to drive, especially uphill. Also, when backing up (even on a flat surface) it jumps, kind of like it hesitates. It's nearly impossible to reverse uphill, my RPMs move, but my speedometer doesn't. No one can seem to help me, i'm in a bind, i've already fixed so much on this car i can barely afford anymore. Can someone please try and tell me what the issue is, that way i can start somewhere.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When an engine management problem is detected by the ECM, it will disable the traction control which turns on the appropriate warning lights. You need to find out what code is trouble code is stored in the ECM, which most auto parts stores can do for you if you don't own an OBD II code reader.


----------



## Ferrari (Aug 10, 2016)

smj999smj said:


> When an engine management problem is detected by the ECM, it will disable the traction control which turns on the appropriate warning lights. You need to find out what code is trouble code is stored in the ECM, which most auto parts stores can do for you if you don't own an OBD II code reader.


hi smj999, i'm having a similar problem. Please see my post reply to another thread: http://www.nissanforums.com/b16-2007/238193-whinning-noise-when-accelerating.html

it is still being reviewed by moderators so if it's not there when you check... thx


----------

